# How to Protect My Lighting Circuit



## Ralph-B (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm designing a lighting cct in Parking lot powered with 347/600V. But it's my first time to deal with it.

I've got quite a few issues.

The first is about Canadian Safety Code, which says:

=============================================
*30-106 Overcurrent protection of high-intensity discharge lighting equipment​*Overcurrent protection shall not be provided in a high-intensity discharge luminaire or separate ballast box unless the combination is approved for the purpose and so marked.​==============================================

How should I select breaker? 

The second is how I dsign bonding for the lamps. Will the cable have 5 conductors, A,B,C,N,Ground?

Please help.
It


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow...


----------



## Ralph-B (Dec 31, 2012)

another quest:

Does parking lot lighting belong to "floodlighting"? I'd also consult those paragraphs if it does.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

No offense, but if you're this unsure of the details, are you really the right person to be designing this?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I think the key word is 'in'. You can't put fuses IN the fixture. But no reason not to put fuses down in the handhole protecting that one light. And this in addition to the breaker back inside the building protecting the entire circuit.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

The best way to protect it is probably to hire some Somalian pirates. People will think twice before they f*ck with your lighting.


----------



## Ralph-B (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for so many valuable inputs. You'r absolutely right, i'm not right person for designing it this time.

So what? You bet next time I'll be right person to do this. i'd also be qualified to fxxxx someone else who like what i am today. :whistling2:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Ralph-B said:


> I'm designing a lighting cct in Parking lot powered with 347/600V. But it's my first time to deal with it.
> 
> I've got quite a few issues.
> 
> ...


Is this a joke?


----------



## Ralph-B (Dec 31, 2012)

jza said:


> Is this a joke?


Definitly it's a joke. Who ever is trying to install fuses or breakers in your lighting fixture? Show me an example pls.​ 
That kind of saying such as "Overcurrent protection shall not be provided in a ...." is totally nothing but bringing people into nothing.​ 


jza said:


> UNCFESTA, 4th year apprentice.


I never doubt it. It isn't suprising if you coudn't recognize one of your dear friends immediately because you've lost contact with him/her for scores of yrs. It's not suprising you can always remeber his name, his hoby whenever anyone mention him/her.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Ralph, if you were at a party having a conversation with someone, and they asked you what you did for a living, what would you say?


----------



## Ralph-B (Dec 31, 2012)

stuiec said:


> Ralph, if you were at a party having a conversation with someone, and they asked you what you did for a living, what would you say?


Very fortuately no one ask me so smart question yet.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Ralph-B said:


> Very fortuately no one ask me so smart question yet.


:laughing::laughing: You're gonna fit right in here!:laughing:


----------



## Ralph-B (Dec 31, 2012)

Every Section of the code takes dozens of experts to write. If you can handle all Electrcal issues, why do they miss you.

Coming here was to look for quick suggestions. It would be totally wrong if I wanna showing case how clever I am. That's why I've declared "It's my first time ..." in my first post.

It seems I came a totally wrong place. I'm sorry about that.

Anyway, it is my first time coming to this forum, and also my last time to response you.

Whatever you want, go ahead.

Take your time to enjoy youeself and good luck, buddy.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Dude you're ********.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

jza said:


> Dude you're ********.


Quote:
Originally Posted by *uncfesta*  
_...a short draws allot of current but not enough to trip the main or the branch circuit breaker_

Quote:
Originally Posted by *uncfesta*  
_...i do reealy good and have a good understanding of electrical._

UNCFESTA, 4th year apprentice. 


Wrong thread?


Anyways, I think everyone is over thinking it! What I believe it implies but doesn't say is that each light pole doesn't need a means of disconnect.

:whistling2: Been wrong before, let the bantering continue...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Ralph-B said:


> Definitly it's a joke. Who ever is trying to install fuses or breakers in your lighting fixture? Show me an example pls........​




Installing fuses in the handholes of lot lighting is common. If one light causes a problem that would otherwise trip the breaker, it merely opens the fuse for that pole, allowing the remaining poles to continue functioning and provide lighting.


And please, keep the foul language to yourself.​


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

My question has nothing to do with lighting circuit protection. My question is:
How did Uncfesta morph into Ralph-B!! They both speak the same Chu-bubba language!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

CADPoint said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uncfesta*
> _...a short draws allot of current but not enough to trip the main or the branch circuit breaker_
> 
> ...


Those quotes are part of my signature.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I only run inline 15 amp fuses at the pole bases when i run a 60 OR 100 AMP run to feed an entire parking field . Quick easy design , 3 ph 100 amp contactor, 120 volt coil fed from photocell and optional timeclock. feed 3 ph out. tap poles A, B, C in that order as you go along. Fuse poles at base with inlines.


----------

